
Elon Musk to start hyperloop project in Maryland - helloworld
http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/politics/bs-md-hyperloop-in-baltimore-20171019-story.html
======
paulsutter
Approvals were supposed to be a gigantic barrier, but...

> Administration officials said they will treat the hyperloop like a utility,
> and permitted it in the same way the state allows electric companies to
> burrow beneath public rights-of-way.

>“We have all sorts of utilities beneath our roadways,” Rahn said. “In
essence, this didn’t need anything more than a utility permit.”

------
esmi
[https://www.wired.com/2013/08/hyperloop-elon-
musk/](https://www.wired.com/2013/08/hyperloop-elon-musk/)

“But he reiterated that he’s got too much on his plate with both Tesla and
Space X.”

Guess things slowed down at Tesla and SpaceX.

~~~
CodeWriter23
Or he shrewdly got thousands of people to map out the first level problem
space of this technology, and now swoops in with The Boring Company to capture
the spoils of their work.

The origin story of The Boring Company: spontaneous genius while Tweet-
driving? or carefully planned PR campaign?

------
sabertoothed
This was from Oct 19th and is somewhat old news by now.

